# How do you start training bark and hold?



## bengwie

Hi all,

I really want to train my GSD to do bark and hold. I asked my trainer on how I could start this training at home. He told me to have my wife hold the favorite toy and I give command to get him bark. Is this the right thing to do? I have started this training, it worked but he only barked 2-3 times and stopped, how could I get him bark continuously until we give him the toy?

Any help or input will be appreciated.


----------



## Elaine

Are you in a SchH club?


----------



## GSD Fan

Well, in my opinion and what I'm learning, it's best not to say the command until the puppy or dog understands. When the dog does the desired behavior, bark in this case, mark with a word like "Good" or with clicker and give the puppy or dog a treat. When the dog or puppy becomes consistent, then you add the command, "Speak" or whichever you perfer.

Are you giving him treats after every bark?


----------



## bengwie

Elaine said:


> Are you in a SchH club?


Yes, I am in sch club, but I would like to practice at home. My trainer is pretty busy person and it's hard to ask him questions, unless I am going for private session with him, which is pricey.


----------



## bengwie

He already understands the bark command, but I would like him to bark continuously and rhytmically as what the sch dog usually does. I gave him his toy whenever he barks (3 times successively for now) and holds (not jump forward). I just would like to know if I am in the right path.


GSD Fan said:


> Well, in my opinion and what I'm learning, it's best not to say the command until the puppy or dog understands. When the dog does the desired behavior, bark in this case, mark with a word like "Good" or with clicker and give the puppy or dog a treat. When the dog or puppy becomes consistent, then you add the command, "Speak" or whichever you perfer.
> 
> Are you giving him treats after every bark?


----------



## onyx'girl

I would rather do this type training at the club with a helper. From what I have seen, the dogs naturally seem to "get it" because the helper is the one to trigger the bite. Before the trigger, the dog will bark at the helper to get him to raise the sleeve for the bite.
If you are in a club, you should be getting a protection session in everytime you go, so the helper or trainer will know when the time is right for your dog to start this.


----------



## Jason L

Hold and Bark is a guarding exercise. To do it right, you need a helper, not the doggie's mom. This is not something I would mess around with at home.

You can however teach him to bark. If you know that's his limit right now is 3 barks, then - as counterintuitive as it sounds - stop rewarding him at the 3rd bark. Sometimes reward on the 1st bark, 2nd bark, other time than wait for the 4th, 5th bark (you may have to tease him a bit to get the extra bark out). Alternate and play with when you reward. If you keep rewarding the dog for 3 barks, then 3 barks will be exactly what you are going to get.


----------



## JKlatsky

Jason L said:


> Hold and Bark is a guarding exercise. To do it right, you need a helper, not the doggie's mom. This is not something I would mess around with at home.



This. What you are teaching is a demand bark for a toy. Not to say that some people don't train this way...some do. However, how you teach this exercise will color the way your dog views protection. We've always taught our dogs that the hold and bark is a way to control the helper.

If you are working with a SchH club once a week...you do not need to be messing around with protection at home. Generally people do more harm than good. Instead I would focus on the tracking or obedience...because the reality is that when you get to trial...it's rarely protection that you have to worry about.


----------



## Jason L

JKlatsky said:


> If you are working with a SchH club once a week...you do not need to be messing around with protection at home. Generally people do more harm than good. Instead I would focus on the tracking or obedience...because the reality is that when you get to trial...it's rarely protection that you have to worry about.


My turn to say THIS 

Seriously though - I would most definitely leave protection alone. With this stuff, no work is INFINITELY better than bad work.


----------



## Elaine

I agree. If you are already in a SchH club, leave it alone and do it at the club with a helper.


----------

